# Hi...from South Africa



## jakal (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm 32 years old and an old Fly-junkie.

From Jets in the airforce to RC combat...I'll take it all...

I love WW2 German and experimental aircraft.

I watched the right stuff when I was about 12...awesome...wanted to be a test pilot.

Anything that flies excites me...


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to the site. Put your thick skin suit on...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

jakal said:


> Anything that flies excites me...



Even purdy widdle butterflies?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 16, 2006)

there are a couple of other South Africans on the site, namely someone called Henk, no doubt you'll have fun moaning about the state of your country together..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## jakal (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey, Lanc...

You don't know the half of it...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> ...no doubt you'll have fun moaning about the state of your country together..........


Woah, woah, now hold up there lanc! That's for us Canucks to do! We started the tradition, and by God we're not sharin' it with anybody! Nuh-uh!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh, and how ya doin' jakal?


----------



## Henk (Aug 19, 2006)

jakal said:


> Hey, Lanc...
> 
> You don't know the half of it...



You tell him jakal. 

Welkom hier en hoop jy geniet dit baie. / Welcome here and hope you would enjoy it here.


----------

